# This forum has the tea party all wrong.



## Limeywalk (Apr 11, 2012)

I can tell from the content in this forum that your understanding of the "tea party" as such is delimited from real america and relagated to marxist-schooled journalistically engineered 'blibs' that you heard from here or there.


It is neither here nor there.

The Tea Party is real america, real people, real values - and the debates and conversations goin on in this forum give the exact opposite impression.


Joseph Farah, author of the 'The Tea Party Manifesto' makes it adequately clear that all Tea Party politics must be tied to faith in god, not faith in media blurbs.


----------



## obama3 (May 6, 2012)

you sir are a blind patriotic redneck


----------



## California Girl (May 6, 2012)

A new pair of socks?


----------



## Sallow (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Missourian (May 6, 2012)

Sallow said:


> View attachment 18754




Once again created by a gun-grabbing liberal who has zero firearm knowledge.

No tea-partier is carrying a Kalashnikov,  tea-partiers carry AR-15's.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 6, 2012)

The TP movement is generally older, generally better off, and generally white.

It is out of touch with a much younger, forward looking, darker American citizen.

The TP looks at the dead past while Younger America looks forward to the challenges of the 21st century.

Unfortunately, we have seen far right wackery try to attach itself to the TP movement, only moving over the side into the dumpster of past history.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 6, 2012)

> The Tea Party is real america, real people, real values - and the debates and conversations goin on in this forum give the exact opposite impression.



Real republicans. Period.


----------



## whitehall (May 8, 2012)

The Tea Party is merely a political grass roots pressure group that tries to get the candidates that represent their views. They would work within the democrat party but it has drifted so far to the left that it is hopeless. The forum gives lefties a chance to vent their crazy hatred.


----------



## Firehorse (May 9, 2012)

Very funny stuff ... We are out of touch with the youth and black America .... We are however in touch with successful Americans and know what needs to be done to make the optimum number Americans to join the 'successful anericans' group .... You can thank us later for returning your freedoms and future


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 9, 2012)

> Very funny stuff ... We are out of touch with the youth and black America .... We are however in touch with successful Americans and know what needs to be done to make the optimum number Americans to join the 'successful anericans' group .... You can thank us later for returning your freedoms and future.



You are out of touch with the Constitution and its case law, the rule of law, and the fact it is impossible to return to an idealized American past that never existed to begin with. 

And in your reactionary zeal to drag American back to the Dark Ages youll succeed only in destroying our individual liberties and the future of this Nation.


----------



## Firehorse (May 9, 2012)

Then you should move, because we have seen the road these current idiots are plotting and it has woken up about 70% of this nations population (70% of the nation being conservative) ... We americans ARE taking back this nation one election at a time ... Get used to it ... Adapt to it ... Move away from it ... I could care less, but my nation, the one I grew up in is not going to stop existing because a bunch of youth say they know best. I have raised 3 of your so called 'youth' and if I had a dollar every time they thought they knew best, I could pay off buffets overdue tax bill ... Get over yourself, because are already are over you


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2012)

40% of the nation, firedhourse, is conservative.

Your dream America is not going to happen.


----------



## code1211 (May 9, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The TP movement is generally older, generally better off, and generally white.
> 
> It is out of touch with a much younger, forward looking, darker American citizen.
> 
> ...






Do those challenges extend beyond repaying the debts of the "forward" lookers?


----------



## code1211 (May 9, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Very funny stuff ... We are out of touch with the youth and black America .... We are however in touch with successful Americans and know what needs to be done to make the optimum number Americans to join the 'successful anericans' group .... You can thank us later for returning your freedoms and future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The acronym stand for Taxed Enough Already, doesn't it?

How does this have anything to do with what you fear about it?


----------



## rdean (May 9, 2012)

Teaparty is anti science, anti education and anti gay.  The true heart of the Republican Party.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2012)

That will be part of the inheritance if we don't get control of out of control spending by the pubs and dems both.


----------



## rdean (May 9, 2012)

code1211 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Very funny stuff ... We are out of touch with the youth and black America .... We are however in touch with successful Americans and know what needs to be done to make the optimum number Americans to join the 'successful anericans' group .... You can thank us later for returning your freedoms and future.
> ...



Liberal Logic:

*The climate is the product of Man's activity and Man can control the climate and direct it.*

*The price of oil is completely beyond the control of Man there is absolutely nothing that can be planned or executed to affect it.*

You can't possibly believe such nonsense.  Or can you.  No, you can't.  It's simply too fucking stupid.  Then again......


----------



## rdean (May 9, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> That will be part of the inheritance if we don't get control of out of control spending by the pubs and dems both.



Which is so strange.  When you look at the economy under Democrats, you end up with growth and surplus.

Under Republicans?  Recession and debt.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2012)

We don't have a surplus now, and we have a decade of global readjustment of the fiscal market and the economy.

Either the two parties work together or we can become like Spain or France.


----------



## Firehorse (May 9, 2012)

Working together isn't going to happen .... Wasn't Obama supposed to be the great uniter? ... In November, both houses and the pres will be of one party (2 ideologies, but one party none the same) budgets will be made and debated and the hard work of getting this nation back on the right track will start .... If not, then the next midterms will see yet another blood bath


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2012)

Like the GOP worked with Obama?  We are intelligent people on this Board, so don't even try that bull shit.  When Romney is elected, I hope the dems show a greater patriotism than the TP mutts to the welfare of America and work with the guy.


----------



## Firehorse (May 9, 2012)

You don't work with someone that is working to destroy the country ... You work against them


----------



## AquaAthena (May 9, 2012)

California Girl said:


> A new pair of socks?


 
We DO have a sock, that has returned, CG. You and I remember him/them well. All 4 of them.  From last summer.


----------



## hortysir (May 9, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The TP movement is generally older, generally better off, and generally white.
> 
> It is out of touch with a much younger, forward looking, darker American citizen.
> 
> ...




The never again vote for anyone over 55.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2012)

Firehorse said:


> You don't work with someone that is working to destroy the country ... You work against them


Then the center is going to have to isolate and destroy the far left and the far right.


----------



## Firehorse (May 10, 2012)

No ... Just destroy those that don't want to or have the balls to fix the spending problem and debt the country is now saddled with


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2012)

That would be the far left and the far right.


----------



## BuddyColt (May 11, 2012)

Okay, I have top confess something:

I once went to some Tea Party functions.  I really thought I would blend in, but quickly found out that if you challenge their pet doctrines and question them, you become persona non grata.

That's perplexing.  How can you recruit people if you're so insecure in what you believe that it cannot withstand scrutiny and serious discussion?

I have to make a few more posts to get specific, but in general, I found the Tea Party types to be racist, but they would not simply admit it and deal with it.  Instead, they would try to legitimize the racism in legal language that did them more harm than good.  Their actions created extremely bad legal precedents that undermined the entire Constitution that they wrapped themselves up in.


----------



## code1211 (May 12, 2012)

BuddyColt said:


> Okay, I have top confess something:
> 
> I once went to some Tea Party functions.  I really thought I would blend in, but quickly found out that if you challenge their pet doctrines and question them, you become persona non grata.
> 
> ...





Your opinion may be spot on and then again may be the result of a skewed point of view.

Unless you can quote what "THEY" said, all you are doing is relaying what you are thinking.


----------



## startitan (May 12, 2012)

Wasn't The Tea party supposed to be the ALTERNATIVE to the republicans? Instead, it looks like they're just another branch of them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 12, 2012)

The GOP has done its best to co-opt the movement, bringing the more reputable elements into the big tent and exclude the bigots, racists, and rednecks.


----------



## BuddyColt (May 13, 2012)

code1211 said:


> BuddyColt said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I have top confess something:
> ...



That was a point well taken, but I was constrained by not being able to post urls.  Okay, that is not the issue.  In my experience, the Tea Party would invite a militia group in and once the militia members were participating on the discussion board, the Tea Party would kick the militia organization itself out, siphoning off as many members as they could.

What they were really after was the most radical and racist elements they could find.  When I _"called_" them out on a Tea Party discussion board over a racist sign, the proceeded to treat me like the militia organizations - kicked to the curb in 10 seconds flat.

Yeah, I know the link... unfortunately I had to find it by way of a left promo, but it is what I saw and what we argued over.  I demanded to know why the Tea Partiers weren't feed this guy his sign:

"This Sign Is The Brownest Thing On the Entire Block

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S38VioxnBaI]TEA PARTY RACISM: What The Media Won&#39;t Show You About Teabagger Racism - YouTube[/ame]

Check it out at 3: 39 seconds into the video  (Actually most of the signs are funny and true), but the one was overtly racist and the Tea Party cheered... if they weren't racists, they would have ripped that sign up and invited the redneck to run for his life. 

By kicking me out of their little tree house club, that action spoke volumes.


----------



## Annie (May 13, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Very funny stuff ... We are out of touch with the youth and black America .... We are however in touch with successful Americans and know what needs to be done to make the optimum number Americans to join the 'successful anericans' group .... You can thank us later for returning your freedoms and future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, explain exactly how. What 'idealized past' are the tea parties trying to go back to? Cite examples. 

Or could this just be a lede into how Hitler and the tea parties are one in the same? How fukin original you are. Not.


----------



## code1211 (May 13, 2012)

BuddyColt said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > BuddyColt said:
> ...






I am not a particularly active member of the TEA Party.  Their main point is the one that attracts me, though.  The government is peopled with conniving thieves and we as the governed populace need to eject the conniving thieves and take back the country.

This general thought process attracts plenty of people with an ax to grind.

I really don't care about race, gender, sex, religion or anything else you might care to throw up as a diversion.  If you want to change or remove your organs in a religious ceremony with a diverse group of all genders, that's dandy.  Pay for it yourself and leave me the hell alone.

The government is too costly, especially in view of what they deliver at the expense demanded.

I'm sick of it.  I really feel the the government in Washington needs to be dialed back to about the size it was in 1950.  There was plenty of power there then and it was dirty enough so Frank Kapra was making movies about it.

There would still be enough corruption to satisfy those who need it to live, but at least it wouldn't cost the rest of so much to support the lying thieves who live to act like kings on our dime.

Bring my government home to me where I can look into the eyes of the lying thieves and vote him out because i can see he's a lying thief up close and personal.


----------



## BuddyColt (May 14, 2012)

code1211 said:


> BuddyColt said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



I think one sentence summed up where you and I have a really strong agreement.  You wrote:  _"The government is too costly, especially in view of what they deliver at the expense demanded_."

I would be for any political effort to reduce the size, power and scope of government.  Throughout much of the 1980s and 1990s I worked hard at reducing government and promoting privacy Rights.  I tried to expand on the Privacy Act of 1974 to eliminate the need for the SSN and in the 1980s was involved in court cases against the income tax.  

Great strides were being made to get rid of such agencies like the IRS and the Federal Reserve (among others.)  In 2003, Jim Gilchrist revived the old K.K.K. Border Patrol idea and the right (especially the Tea Party) jumped onto the anti - immigrant / National Socialist bandwagon.

While the Tea Party talked of reducing taxes, they backed the anti - immigrant / National Socialist policies that created the _Dept. of Homeland (IN) Security_ at a cost so far of upward of a *TRILLION DOLLARS* so far.  

In doing so, the Tea Party has attacked your Right to Privacy, instituted National ID / REAL ID Act, and destroyed the *unalienable Rights* of the American people.  BEFORE the Tea Party and the Minutemen, the constitutionalists were making great strides at eliminating government agencies and reducing the size, power and scope of government.  AFTER the anti immigrant efforts (which are supported by the Tea Party), we have the so - called "_Patriot Act_" (which nullified the Bill of Rights); we have a Hitler inspired National ID / REAL ID Act to promote a socialist agenda; we have dimwits lobbying to spend *TRILLIONS* on a wall around America (as if foreigners are too stupid to build a freaking tunnel.)  

When you get down to the nitty gritty of it, Obama spent more money during his term of office than all other presidents combined!  The flip side to that, Obama merely signed off on legislation, three quarters of which was proposed by people sympathetic to "Tea Party" principles.  The Tea Party has endorsed more waste and done so on political arguments that wouldn't fool a fifth grader.


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The TP movement is generally older, generally better off, and generally white.
> 
> It is out of touch with a much younger, forward looking, darker American citizen.
> 
> ...



That's actually not true.... but you've rarely been one to use truth in abundance.


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The GOP has done its best to co-opt the movement, bringing the more reputable elements into the big tent and exclude the bigots, racists, and rednecks.



 The TEA Party doesn't want to be in your 'big tent', dumbass. That's kind of why it started... they are sick of you and your ilk lol just as much as they are sick of the Dems and their ilk. 

There are only 10 principles that the TEA Party support... all are about the Government... none are to do with race, religion or any other social issue.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2012)

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The TP movement is generally older, generally better off, and generally white.
> ...



That's actually very true, and your understanding of the facts remains somewhat limited.

The TP movement is being isolated bit by bit.  It will still have moments of success that ends in defeat: elimination of Lugar leading to a Democratic senator this fall, which may well go to keeping the Senate democratic next year.  The mainstream GOP's success will be measured in the reduced number of TP reps and senators in the next term.


----------



## BuddyColt (May 14, 2012)

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP has done its best to co-opt the movement, bringing the more reputable elements into the big tent and exclude the bigots, racists, and rednecks.
> ...



I realize that this is a bit off - topic, but California Girl, you spend a lot of time calling people names.  You come out of the chute calling people names instead of challenging their political position with facts.  Here, just like the immigration forum, people are telling you that you have only a limited knowledge of a subject you _think _you know something about.  You claimed, in the immigration forum, to have an Ivy league education at one of the big, hush, hush universities.  My advice still stands.  Sue them for their failure.

Now, back to the Tea Party.  The Tea Party is much like the Democrats.  They are recruiting every disgruntled person out there and trying to make a political party from among special interests groups.

OTOH, the strategy works for the Democrats, except one in power they never seem to go in any particular direction.  If you applaud loudly enough, Democrats will champion your cause.  BTW, I'm not letting the Republicans off the hook.  When the opportunity arises, I'll rant against them as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2012)

California Girl is a richy girl, doncha know, buddycolt.

She likes to call names, likes to pretend she is of the people, but she is not.


----------



## Buford (May 15, 2012)

Is this where all the Tea Party people are supposed to post?


----------



## Firehorse (May 15, 2012)

That is the forums name, but it's usually used to try to poke fun at us or to generally ignore facts in an effort to try to tell us that ...

1. The Tea Party is dead (dispite our resent successes)
2. The Tea Party is nothing but a part of the 'Pubs party (dispite our resent actions to the contrary)
3. The Tea Party is not in touch with the real america (dispite the fact the we ARE the real America)
4. That the Tea Party can't do anything with real meaning because they lack a real goal (which is not true, we have a stake and a role in every election as shown in the dem blood bath of '10 midterms)
5. That we are only out for Obama (this is in part true, but to real key to fixing the problems this country faces rests in the Senate ... Though obviously, we must not forget about the pres)


----------



## code1211 (May 15, 2012)

BuddyColt said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > BuddyColt said:
> ...





What's a national ID?  I don't seem to have one nor have I ever heard of one nor have I ever been compelled to get one.  Am I to be rounded up as I don't have my papers in order?

Was the Department of Homeland Security a product of the TEA Party or a response to the 9/11 attacks?  I don't think the TEA party was really very active at the time of the 9/11 attacks, was it?

As far as your ranting in regard to the deletion of rights, anything under the Bush administration pales in comparison to what the Big 0 has done.  It's really been quite amazing and very scary.


----------



## Annie (May 15, 2012)

Annie said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Very funny stuff ... We are out of touch with the youth and black America .... We are however in touch with successful Americans and know what needs to be done to make the optimum number Americans to join the 'successful anericans' group .... You can thank us later for returning your freedoms and future.
> ...




Still waiting. . .


----------



## BuddyColt (May 15, 2012)

code1211 said:


> BuddyColt said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



You, like everyone else has a National ID card.  In Georgia, they don't even hide it.  Your supposed driver's license application tells you on the form it is an application for an Identity Card.  You simply need to read up on the REAL ID Act and how society now demands your SSN as identification.

No, the Dept. of Homeland Security and the so - called "_Patriot Act_" were on the drawing board YEARS before 9 / 11.  The 9/ 11 event simply gave Congress a pretext to start dismantling the Constitution.

The so - called _"Patriot Act_" would have expired *TWICE* had it not been for the endorsements of people like Glenn Beck and Sean Vanity Hannity.  Both of those men were instrumental for the Tea Party's initial successes.

Obama can do something worse that forcing us to use the Socialist Surveillance Number of all our financial transactions; Obama can do worse than a repeal of the Bill of Rights?  Obama's going to do something worse than both of those things PLUS wage a war against Due Process and the presumption of innocence????  What's that going to be?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 16, 2012)

Listening to the far reactionary right wacks here makes one realize how irrelevant the TP movement has become.


----------



## chanel (May 16, 2012)

Listening to the far left progressive wacks in the media makes one realize how relevant the TP movement has remained.  Despite the trashing of the TP vs. the lionizing of OWS, their favorable/unfavorable ratings are not too far apart.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 16, 2012)

I agree that the TP movement's ratings continue to demonstrate its unpopularity.

One thing I will give both OWS and TP is that the true Americans among them espouse populist causes.


----------



## BuddyColt (May 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree that the TP movement's ratings continue to demonstrate its unpopularity.
> 
> One thing I will give both OWS and TP is that the true Americans among them espouse populist causes.



The problem is, as I see it, too many people are willing to jump onto a bandwagon that sounds good, but is merely building an ideology around what sounds popular.

When the group starts developing policies that cancel each other out and allowing themselves to be taken over by the mainstream, they cease to be relevant.  They may get a candidate here or there to carry their banner... but when that candidate is able to give the Tea Party the big Screw U, they'll do it - much the way the Tea Party did to organizations they screwed on their way to the mainstream.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 16, 2012)

BuddyColt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the TP movement's ratings continue to demonstrate its unpopularity.
> ...



Just so.  All third-party movements eventually are absorbed or dissolve.


----------



## Buford (May 16, 2012)

The Tea Party isn't sleeping.  The Tea Party is steeping.


----------



## code1211 (May 16, 2012)

BuddyColt said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > BuddyColt said:
> ...





I'm guessing you're a frequent visitor to the conspiracy portion of this board.

The portion highlighted in red above is the SOP of this administration.  Obama and his DOJ have routinely ignored court rulings, used intimidation tactics on individuals and companies alike and are in truth abusing the citizenry of the country for their own politcal goals.

It's a disgrace.


Strassel: The President Has a List - WSJ.com

<snip>
He's (Obama) targeted insurers, oil firms and Wall Streetletting it be known that those who oppose his policies might face political or legislative retribution. He lectured the Supreme Court for giving companies more free speech and (falsely) accused the Chamber of Commerce of using foreign money to bankroll U.S. elections. The White House even ginned up an executive order (yet to be released) to require companies to list political donations as a condition of bidding for government contracts. Companies could bid but lose out for donating to Republicans. Or they could quit donating to the GOPMr. Obama's real aim.
<snip>


----------



## code1211 (May 16, 2012)

BuddyColt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the TP movement's ratings continue to demonstrate its unpopularity.
> ...






The TEA party is not a party per se, but rather a movement.

There are whackos, to be sure that attach to this, but the driving force is to reduce the expense, power, reach and intrusion of the Federal Government.

As people are elected to do this, they will be turned out if they don't comply.


----------



## WEthePEOPLE1776 (May 16, 2012)

rdean said:


> Teaparty is anti science, anti education and anti gay.  The true heart of the Republican Party.



 I think you forgot that we are anti old people, anti environment, anti animals, anti minorities, anti poor people, anti woman.............
 You libs are clueless koolaid drinkers. Turn off messnbc and read a book.


----------



## BuddyColt (May 16, 2012)

code1211 said:


> BuddyColt said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



Actually I've never been in the conspiracy section of this forum.  I have worked in immigration law for six years, was involved in court-room battles against National ID and the forced use of the SSN as identification going back to the 1980s.  I fought the so - called "_Patriot Act_" and won and headed up a legal research team that had a win in the United States Supreme Court dealing with the income tax.

I personally have nothing to do with Barack Obama, liberals and have never voted for a Democrat in my life.  In one thread I participated in, one poster called me a liberal and then quoted the ACLU and the Obama administration to attempt to "_prove_" me wrong.

Let me make two things abundantly clear to you:  I'm not a liberal and secondly, I don't give rat's rear about what label you hide behind: if you attack the Constitution, regardless of the pretext, I will comment on it.  The reality is, those making up the Tea Party endorse and hide behind the people that have passed all the unconstitutional legislation, save of Obamacare, over the last decade.

Trying to paint people that are opposed to turning America into the ultimate *POLICE STATE *by calling them liberal is doing yourself an injustice.  In a constitutional Republic such as ours, the military is prohibited from engaging in domestic law enforcement.  But, what the hell.  If calling someone a liberal helps get socialist legislation passed, what's wrong with bending the hell out of truth?  Right?


----------



## GHook93 (May 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> View attachment 18754



They are about freedom and liberty, so the no women aspect is a fabrication. Difference with the Taliban.

AK-47, nope they prefer M-16, yet their agenda is not about guns (let the NRA worry about that), it's about making America a becoming more business friendly via less regulation, less taxation and less spending. Big distinction from the Taliban

Tea Partiers don't hate the President they hate his policies. The Taliban is all about big government and controlling the people (they like Obama's policies to that extent). TP is much different than that Taliban.

Tea Party is most made of middle class average Americans, some religious and some not. Religion isn't their main theme. Much different that the Taliban. Most Tea Partiers are Christian, while the Taliban are Devil Worshipping Muslims. Another distinction!


----------



## code1211 (May 16, 2012)

BuddyColt said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > BuddyColt said:
> ...





Part of how I define a Conservative, not a Republican, a Conservative, is that they are constructionists.  If anyone is working to undermine the Constitution or adding things to it that simply are not there, by definition they are applying Liberal interpretations and therefore are not Conservatives.

I am not familiar with the particualr and specific things that you are citing.  You say that a Driver's license is a national ID and then say you fought against it and it's not.

Which is it?

You say there is a national ID and yet the Political Left of the country is fighting mightily to avoid having even a local ID to identify voters.  Are they stupidly incompetent or is this thing you describe non existant?

I believe that you are saying what you think is true, but what you are saying is confusing and contradictory.


----------



## jillian (May 21, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 18754
> ...



yah.,.. for freedom and liberty except when it comes to women's basic right to exercise dominion over their own bodies.

or the right of half the country to have their views represented... 

the "tea party" is nothing more than the far rightwingnut base of the GOP

and now they're eating their party alive.


----------



## Sallow (May 21, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 18754
> ...



Well you're kinda right about a couple of things..guns..yep..Tea partiers like different guns. And the Taliban..they are a different flavor of the same religion.

But both want the same thing. A government ruled by religion.


----------



## Sallow (May 21, 2012)

WEthePEOPLE1776 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Teaparty is anti science, anti education and anti gay.  The true heart of the Republican Party.
> ...



Lets go back in time a bit...

This is what started the present Tea Party:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA]Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube[/ame]

It was a rant about the possible government bail out of mortgages. That never happened.

Then FOX promoted the Tea Party rallies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FglAFOF1inI]Tea Party Express - National Tour Promo Video - YouTube[/ame]

People like Bachmann..started spreading lies to scare people like "Death panels".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNMXmRGE7t0]Bachmann 9.09 Newsmax - Death Panels - YouTube[/ame]

Which was total bullshit.

Once tea partiers made it in to congress..they almost completely shut it down. And the bills they tried to pass had nothing to do with jobs. They did have everything to do with making abortions illegal, killing SSI, and killing medicare.


----------



## Buford (May 21, 2012)

Sallow said:


> WEthePEOPLE1776 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I see you're still sore and haven't healed after the ass kicking you all took on election day in 2010.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2012)

It was ass kicking, for sure.  Let's see how much steam the TP has this year.  Its seems far less.


----------



## Buford (May 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> It was ass kicking, for sure.  Let's see how much steam the TP has this year.  Its seems far less.



You keep thinking that. We're counting on it.  The TP isn't sleeping.  It's steeping.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2012)

Naw, it is seeping air slowly, than is will be weeping.

The mainstream GOP establishment as been quite successful co-opting TP office holders or running hard against them in the primaries.  Where the TP has had success in the primaries (like NE), the Dems seem much heartened at softer targets this year.


----------



## Buford (May 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Naw, it is seeping air slowly, than is will be weeping.
> 
> The mainstream GOP establishment as been quite successful co-opting TP office holders or running hard against them in the primaries.  Where the TP has had success in the primaries (like NE), the Dems seem much heartened at softer targets this year.



I see a political party that is in chaos and devouring each other as they sink.  Obama has proved he is a fraud and will take everyone down with him.  It's gonna be a long hot summer for the left.


----------



## Sallow (May 21, 2012)

Buford said:


> I see you're still sore and haven't healed after the ass kicking you all took on election day in 2010.



They did take an ass kicking..but mainly in the states they didn't do anything about.

It was mainly in the house of representatives. And it was mainly because they did little combat the rhetoric.

But Senate candidates like O'Donnell and Angle were roundly defeated.

Congressional approval is at an all time low. That bodes very badly for incumbents..which in 2012..will be many tea party candidates.


----------



## Buford (May 21, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > I see you're still sore and haven't healed after the ass kicking you all took on election day in 2010.
> ...



You lost seats in the Senate and you lost control of the House, and your explanation is that the Dems couldn't combat the rhetoric.  That's funny as hell.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2012)

If we play TP nonsense, the GOP will not take the Senate and will lose seats in the House, much less weaken MR's chance.

Let's work on the economy as the issue and leave the other crap alone.


----------



## Buford (May 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> If we play TP nonsense, the GOP will not take the Senate and will lose seats in the House, much less weaken MR's chance.
> 
> Let's work on the economy as the issue and leave the other crap alone.



What do you mean "let's work on the economy".  Your guys had total control for two years to work on the economy.  FAIL.


----------



## Annie (May 21, 2012)

Most of the 'tea party' folks are working the local, county, and state races. They are doing fine. Are there folks that want to return to the gold standard? Kill the Fed? Yep, they are such a small percentage not worth bothering with. As someone else said, these aren't the most religious amongst us. LOL! 

One thing for sure, they are not violent or prone towards anarchy, as are the occupiers. They are working within the system.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 21, 2012)

Limeywalk said:


> I can tell from the content in this forum that your understanding of the "tea party" as such is delimited from real america and relagated to marxist-schooled journalistically engineered 'blibs' that you heard from here or there.
> 
> 
> It is neither here nor there.
> ...


That's all well and good for their parish, but not for the country.  You see, in this country, we separate church and state.  Always have, always will.

Worship on your own time, don't do it on my dime!

Now, my understanding of the "bagger nation", stems from what I've personally witnessed out of these middle-aged, over-weight, dumbass, racist, white people, who make up the lunatic fringe of the right-wing party.  They are funded by the Koch Bros, organized by Dick Army's Freedom Works and promoted by the Fox propaganda arm of the republican party.

They are corporate puppets acting like they are grass roots.  They are astro-turf!  And they only represent about 12% of the population.  But you wouldn't know that with all the coverage Fox News gives them, which other media outlets blindly follow in suit.  Almost 80,000 people can show up at a social justice parade in New York and it doesn't even make the front page of the Times.  600  "tea baggers" show up at a backyard barbacue and you got 4 different news crews covering the event.  Ridiculous!

I still remember their vigilantism at the townhall meetings; the march on Washington for no apparent reason; all the false accusations against Obama...

...like the "socialized medicine" rap. If "Baggers" are going to use certain terms, they need to know what those terms are.  If we really did have "socialized medicine" in this country, there would be know $2 trillion dollar a year healthcare industry.  It would be completely subsidized by the government.  Even if Obama had wanted to do that, the healthcare lobby would say, "No!"

These people are embarassing!  At one rally, a bagger had a sign that said, "We say no to socialized medicine!  And don't touch my medicare!"

You can't get anymore vapid than that!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2012)

Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > If we play TP nonsense, the GOP will not take the Senate and will lose seats in the House, much less weaken MR's chance.
> ...



Buford, I am not a lib.  I am a pub.  We need to stop yelling about everything Obama except for how we need somebody for the economy than him.


----------



## Buford (May 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Limeywalk said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell from the content in this forum that your understanding of the "tea party" as such is delimited from real america and relagated to marxist-schooled journalistically engineered 'blibs' that you heard from here or there.
> ...



You make an excellent example of what the TP citizens are fed up with.  Thanks.


----------



## Buford (May 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Excuse me.  Who are you supporting this year?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2012)

I am supporting MR and trying to get our TP folks here to tamp down the stupid talk and concentrate on the economy.


----------



## code1211 (May 21, 2012)

Sallow said:


> WEthePEOPLE1776 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...






Are you saying that the TEA Party stopped the Dems from doing their holier than thou work while the Dems held commanding majorities in both houses and the White House?

If a Super Minority can stop a Super Majority from ruining the country, maybe you ought to give them more than a dismissively jaundiced glance.


----------



## code1211 (May 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> It was ass kicking, for sure.  Let's see how much steam the TP has this year.  Its seems far less.





Oh, if only someone would borrow 5 trillion dollars to bribe the Republicans.


----------



## code1211 (May 21, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > I see you're still sore and haven't healed after the ass kicking you all took on election day in 2010.
> ...






You really need to check the seats in play,  If both parties lose half the seats in play in the Senate, the Dems lose the Senate.


----------



## code1211 (May 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> If we play TP nonsense, the GOP will not take the Senate and will lose seats in the House, much less weaken MR's chance.
> 
> Let's work on the economy as the issue and leave the other crap alone.





You support the Big 0 and want to work on the economy?

Do you also support abortion and propose to work on pre natal health?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2012)

Code, can't you read.  I support MR, and the TP far right wing nonsense only weakens GOP chances.


----------



## Buford (May 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am supporting MR and trying to get our TP folks here to tamp down the stupid talk and concentrate on the economy.



What is the "stupid talk"?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2012)

Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am supporting MR and trying to get our TP folks here to tamp down the stupid talk and concentrate on the economy.
> ...



Anything that is not aimed at improving the economy and to electing MR is stupid talk.

MR has the far right.  He does not need to pander to their social, cultural, and religious needs.

MR does need the center and independents, and they bridle at the far rights' blah blah other than their economic concerns.


----------



## Buford (May 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Is there any stupid talk from the left?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2012)

Of course there is stupid talk from the left, Buford, and I ignore most of that here because I am not interested in the Dems or libs or lefties.  I am interested in winning this election for Mitt Romney, who is not afraid of either far right or far left.  He will kick both in the face once he is in office.


----------



## Buford (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course there is stupid talk from the left, Buford, and I ignore most of that here because I am not interested in the Dems or libs or lefties.  I am interested in winning this election for Mitt Romney, who is not afraid of either far right or far left.  He will kick both in the face once he is in office.



Naw.  The right is going to make him stay true or we'll find someone who will.  A lot of republicans found that out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

Naw, you are Far Right, not the Right, and you will control very little after the election.


----------



## code1211 (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Code, can't you read.  I support MR, and the TP far right wing nonsense only weakens GOP chances.





Should have read ahead.

I don't think so on the TEA Party.  There is no way that nay TEA Party believer could vote for the Big 0.  This crowd is all about the economy and the deficit and the debt.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 23, 2012)

> Once tea partiers made it in to congress..they almost completely shut it down. And the bills they tried to pass had nothing to do with jobs. They did have everything to do with making abortions illegal, killing SSI, and killing medicare.



Correct, the TPM was never about jobs or smaller government, it was only about getting rid of Obama. And theyll continue to attempt to realize that goal even if they have to destroy American to do it. 

Where was the TPM outrage between 2001 and 2007 when a republican president and Congress were creating deficits and expanding government.


----------



## Buford (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Naw, you are Far Right, not the Right, and you will control very little after the election.



I don't see myself as far right.  I'm just an average American where I live.


----------



## Buford (May 23, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Once tea partiers made it in to congress..they almost completely shut it down. And the bills they tried to pass had nothing to do with jobs. They did have everything to do with making abortions illegal, killing SSI, and killing medicare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting rid of Obama is not going to destroy America.  That's silly.

There is no comparison to the spending from 2001-2007 and the first two years of Obama.  Another silly point.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

code1211 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Code, can't you read.  I support MR, and the TP far right wing nonsense only weakens GOP chances.
> ...



Some of it, yes, but the racists, the tenthers, the wannabee libertarians, the troofers, the bifers, the shoe stick that does attach itself to the TP only hurts MR's chances.  The wacky far right is not mainstream, and the rest of America does not want to hear it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Naw, you are Far Right, not the Right, and you will control very little after the election.
> ...



Most extremists on the left and right actually believe that.  But if I am wrong, and you are not a tenther, a troofer, a birfer, a racist, a theocrat, and so forth, my apologies, for sure.


----------



## Buford (May 25, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You could always attempt to find some evidence that would force me to admit to such charges.  Go for it.

Most people who claim to be Christian but deny the words of Jesus are liars, bigots, reality deniers, and eat ice cream made with shit, and so forth, my apologies, for sure.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 25, 2012)

Your words continually link you do the lower group.  In your own words.

You are not really Christian in spirit, and you are not mainstream in American values.  In your own words.

But offer in your own words what makes you 'really' Christian and 'really' mainstream in American values.  In your own words.


----------



## Buford (May 25, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your words continually link you do the lower group.  In your own words.
> 
> You are not really Christian in spirit, and you are not mainstream in American values.  In your own words.
> 
> But offer in your own words what makes you 'really' Christian and 'really' mainstream in American values.  In your own words.



What do you mean by "sprit"?

I believe the Bible is the written word of God and I believe Jesus is God in the flesh who was crucified, buried and rose from the dead, and bodily ascended to heaven.

Now you go check mainstream Christian denominations and tell us how many disagree with me.  This is going to be fun because I see the end and you can't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2012)

I agree with your believe in the Godhead.

But that is not Christianity in practice, and your practice is not Christian in spirit and action.

You know Jesus, just like the devils, and you will tremble.


----------



## Buford (May 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with your believe in the Godhead.
> 
> But that is not Christianity in practice, and your practice is not Christian in spirit and action.
> 
> You know Jesus, just like the devils, and you will tremble.



I get it now.   I see where you're coming from.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 27, 2012)

Burford, you don't get anything other than your twisted opinions.

Let others believe as they wish without your interference, son, and you will be much happier with yourself.


----------



## startitan (May 31, 2012)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 18754
> ...



Hands OFF my guns, please!


----------



## Buford (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Burford, you don't get anything other than your twisted opinions.
> 
> Let others believe as they wish without your interference, son, and you will be much happier with yourself.



I don't care how you live.  If you're gonna tell me something is Christianity and it isn't, then I'm going to challenge you with the New Testament.  Get used to it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Burford, you don't get anything other than your twisted opinions.
> ...



That you can read the NT does not make you an authority.  Get used to it,


----------



## Buford (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



YOU denying what the NT states clearly makes you a liar.  Get used to it.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 1, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Very funny stuff ... We are out of touch with the youth and black America .... We are however in touch with successful Americans and know what needs to be done to make the optimum number Americans to join the 'successful Americans' group .... You can thank us later for returning your freedoms and future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Social Dem's and Repubs have already done that.
We do not have individual liberty any longer thanks to liberals in both parities who, pushed for bigger government, unfunded entitlements and way over the top regulations that is killing off businesses.

Libs don't seem to get it, that the pie in the sky is broke and that we have to start getting the huge spending under control. The Democratic party is refusing to deal with it. All they are doing is the blame game.
Taxing the rich is not going to do anything at all about the problems that we have.
We need the tax code changed. Lobby Money out of the hands of congress and reforms of our largest entitlements. Like SSI, Medicare,Health and pensions, these account for 58% of our spending. Until we get these reformed and under control we will never have individual freedoms.
This is why many of us are saying why socialism never works. It always goes broke, because it always grows out of control. It's always more and more and more until nothing is left.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



I deny your literal interp of the NT as anythinbg important.  Get used to it.


----------



## Buford (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Now show the kind folks what I interpreted.  You can't because I never did.  You have a blind spot and everyone can see it except you.  As a Christian, you should be ashamed of yourself and beg forgiveness from Jesus for using me to cover your unbelief of Scripture.  Lying is not Christian, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



You have stated the Bible is to be taken literally.  That is your opinion, that is your interpretation.

Now please don't use the blessed name of Jesus to shield you from your misuse of scripture.


----------



## Buford (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You lied again Jake.  I said the bible is to be taken literally where it is supposed to be taken literally.  Now stop hiding behind that and just be honest with yourself.  You only believe the Scriptures you want to believe.  That part in the NT about homosexuality being condemned by the Church is to be taken literally because it always has been in Church history.  

"For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten Son"......  Is that to be taken literally or not, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



You are now using the name of Jesus as a shield for your sin of hubris.  You must go to the Lord in humility seeking His guidance.  He loves you, not as you are acting here, but as He always has loved you, unreservedly.  Let go of the hardness of your heart, Burford.


----------



## Buford (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Save that for the naive in your ranks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

My ranks. son?  I am not a preacher or a wannabee preacher, like you.  I know scripture, I know the Lord.  I call Him Lord and he calls me by my first name.  If you will work on your personal relationship with your Lord and Savior, the rest will fall into place for you,


----------



## Buford (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> My ranks. son?  I am not a preacher or a wannabee preacher, like you.  I know scripture, I know the Lord.  I call Him Lord and he calls me by my first name.  If you will work on your personal relationship with your Lord and Savior, the rest will fall into place for you,



Yes, I can tell you know scripture.  Uh huh.  My personal relationship with the Lord is just that, personal.  That's not what we are discussing here.  Stay on topic, son.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

That is exactly what we are discussing here, that you don't "get" Jesus and your duty to Him, son.  You need to truly consider what you are doing here as a modern day pharisee, the very type Jesus rebuked.  You better consider your relationship to Him very carefully.


----------



## Buford (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is exactly what we are discussing here, that you don't "get" Jesus and your duty to Him, son.  You need to truly consider what you are doing here as a modern day pharisee, the very type Jesus rebuked.  You better consider your relationship to Him very carefully.



You don't even know who I am.  I'm obviously playing in your head and you need to wise up and control your thoughts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

You are obviously the guy who cannot stand being counseled on his religious walk although you want to counsel me,

Go to, pharisee, go to,


----------



## Buford (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are obviously the guy who cannot stand being counseled on his religious walk although you want to counsel me,
> 
> Go to, pharisee, go to,



Jake, you're kinda sick.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Physician, heal thyself.  Your name is enrolled with our prayer circle for Christians who are astray.


----------



## Buford (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Physician, heal thyself.  Your name is enrolled with our prayer circle for Christians who are astray.



I certainly appreciate that, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Physician, heal thyself.  Your name is enrolled with our prayer circle for Christians who are astray.
> ...



And place me on yours as well, please.


----------

